# Residence for non Eu



## goto (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
Im bulgarian with yellow slip. My husband is non Eu (we are married out of Cyprus). We applied for residence permit for him before 8 and a half months(18th of July 2012). Till now no one come to check us from immigration. He is working and has insurance number, me either. Depending from EU Directive we know he has to get his yellow slip not later than 6 months since we applied. We contacted with Solvit but again there working cypriot and nobody work or care about what is going on with people. I need an advice what we can do more to let them, give us my husband`s yellow slip?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

goto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im bulgarian with yellow slip. My husband is non Eu (we are married out of Cyprus). We applied for residence permit for him before 8 and a half months(18th of July 2012). Till now no one come to check us from immigration. He is working and has insurance number, me either. Depending from EU Directive we know he has to get his yellow slip not later than 6 months since we applied. We contacted with Solvit but again there working cypriot and nobody work or care about what is going on with people. I need an advice what we can do more to let them, give us my husband`s yellow slip?


I would contact the bulgarian embassy to see if they can help.

When you applied for residence, did you not get an appointment for intervju? And a list of documents you need to bring?

Anders


----------



## goto (Mar 31, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> I would contact the bulgarian embassy to see if they can help.
> 
> When you applied for residence, did you not get an appointment for intervju? And a list of documents you need to bring?
> 
> Anders


We applied for residence permit ( yellow slip) for my husband 18th of July 2013, we was in immigration department with all of our documents what they said gonna need.Still waiting printing of his yellow after more then 8 months waiting.We know they have to check us at home or to invite us for interview, but till now nothing. 
My question is: If Cyprus immigration department not respect EU Directive to issue yellow slip not late than 6 months from date of applying, what we can do and where to contact more? Bulgarian embassy is not authority in that case.
Thank you for the answer


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

goto said:


> We applied for residence permit ( yellow slip) for my husband 18th of July 2013, we was in immigration department with all of our documents what they said gonna need.Still waiting printing of his yellow after more then 8 months waiting.We know they have to check us at home or to invite us for interview, but till now nothing.
> My question is: If Cyprus immigration department not respect EU Directive to issue yellow slip not late than 6 months from date of applying, what we can do and where to contact more? Bulgarian embassy is not authority in that case.
> Thank you for the answer


I think normally you should get your interview time when you are there first time. 

But I see in the thread that you already has got your yellow slip. I know its personal but does it mean that he arrived later? How long have you been married. I ask because I know that all countries in EU is cautious about couples that are newly married. 

Bulgarian embassy is not authority ofc but perhaps can put some pressure if they are interested.

Anders


----------



## goto (Mar 31, 2013)

We are married 3 years ago and out of Cyprus. We didnt live in Cyprus before June 2012. I came June and get my yellow slip , after one month - July 2012 come my husband (we were living in Kuweit before Cyprus). When we applied for his resident permit( yellow slip) we proved everything what they need : rent contract, bank statement, insurance for me and for him, marriage doc, our documents from Kuweit to prove we were living together really, our passports, his visa to Cyprus ( he never didnt broke visa ). They gave as on that time one pink receipt for tax what we paid and told us to wait to receive yellow slip but not early then 6 months after applying. Till now my husband is without official document ( yellow slip) from Cyprus and he is moving inside of the country with pink receipt for paid tax. He start job and already has insurance number ( not private insurance ) but he cant move out of Cyprus because is without official resident document ( yellow slip)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not go back to the Immigration Department and ask them?

Pete


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

goto said:


> We are married 3 years ago and out of Cyprus. We didnt live in Cyprus before June 2012. I came June and get my yellow slip , after one month - July 2012 come my husband (we were living in Kuweit before Cyprus). When we applied for his resident permit( yellow slip) we proved everything what they need : rent contract, bank statement, insurance for me and for him, marriage doc, our documents from Kuweit to prove we were living together really, our passports, his visa to Cyprus ( he never didnt broke visa ). They gave as on that time one pink receipt for tax what we paid and told us to wait to receive yellow slip but not early then 6 months after applying. Till now my husband is without official document ( yellow slip) from Cyprus and he is moving inside of the country with pink receipt for paid tax. He start job and already has insurance number ( not private insurance ) but he cant move out of Cyprus because is without official resident document ( yellow slip)


Ok I understand. One thing I wonder, why you say he cant move out of the country without his recidence permit?

Anders


----------



## goto (Mar 31, 2013)

Pete, 
we gone few times to ask them.First in Larnaca where we applied , from there send us to Nicosia , and all of the times they didnt give different answer than " you have to wait" or "needs time, you have to wait". There isnt no one single problem with our docs, cause from beginning when we applied they accept and said everything is ok. Somebody can say problems coming cause we are muslim , but we are both christian.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

goto said:


> Pete,
> we gone few times to ask them.First in Larnaca where we applied , from there send us to Nicosia , and all of the times they didnt give different answer than " you have to wait" or "needs time, you have to wait". There isnt no one single problem with our docs, cause from beginning when we applied they accept and said everything is ok. Somebody can say problems coming cause we are muslim , but we are both christian.


That's very frustrating.

I wonder if there is a Citizen's Advice Bureau near you that could advise.

Pete


----------



## goto (Mar 31, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Ok I understand. One thing I wonder, why you say he cant move out of the country without his recidence permit?
> 
> Anders


Cause if he want come back to Cyprus he need to get visa to country where he want to go and from the country where he gone, back to Cyprus.Without resident here 
( he is non EU) he cant go to countries needed visa.And if he go to country dont need visa, from there he have to get visa back to Cyprus.
Example : If he want go to Spain he needs visa but Spain embassy cant issue cause he is without official resident doc in Cyprus. If he want to go to Egypt he dont need visa, but from there to come back to Cyprus he need to get visa from Cyprus Embassy in Egypt ( again cause he is without official resident document ), and for few days vacation everything becomes so difficult.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

goto said:


> Cause if he want come back to Cyprus he need to get visa to country where he want to go and from the country where he gone, back to Cyprus.Without resident here
> ( he is non EU) he cant go to countries needed visa.And if he go to country dont need visa, from there he have to get visa back to Cyprus.
> Example : If he want go to Spain he needs visa but Spain embassy cant issue cause he is without official resident doc in Cyprus. If he want to go to Egypt he dont need visa, but from there to come back to Cyprus he need to get visa from Cyprus Embassy in Egypt ( again cause he is without official resident document ), and for few days vacation everything becomes so difficult.


Ok I understand.

Will be interesting to see how they do with my wife when we come to stay 10 April. She is also non-EU but have unlimited permission to stay in Germany so that is perhaps different

Hope you sort it out

Anders


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Does your husband have a receipt form immigration that shows that he submitted all the documentation necessary for obtaining his residency permit (this would also include proof that he paid the appropriate fees)? If so, then he should not have a problem re-entering Cyprus.

I reapplied for my residency permit in July last year (it expired at the beginning of August). At the end of August I still had not received my renewed permit. I was concerned about leaving the country without the permit (thought I needed the permit to re-enter). I drove all the way to Nicosia to track down my permit and was told by immigration there that the receipt was proof enough to re-enter the country. I did not receive my renewed permit until October, so it took them over 3 months to process a renewal.

Incidentally, I am still waiting on the outcome of of my application for a 5-year residency permit that I submitted at the same time I submitted the renewal for the 1-year permit. I am told by a lawyer that it can take year or more to get the 5-year permit. Though I have confirmed that in November (4 months after I submitted it) they started processing the application.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Miss Daisy said:


> Does your husband have a receipt form immigration that shows that he submitted all the documentation necessary for obtaining his residency permit (this would also include proof that he paid the appropriate fees)? If so, then he should not have a problem re-entering Cyprus.
> 
> I reapplied for my residency permit in July last year (it expired at the beginning of August). At the end of August I still had not received my renewed permit. I was concerned about leaving the country without the permit (thought I needed the permit to re-enter). I drove all the way to Nicosia to track down my permit and was told by immigration there that the receipt was proof enough to re-enter the country. I did not receive my renewed permit until October, so it took them over 3 months to process a renewal.
> 
> Incidentally, I am still waiting on the outcome of of my application for a 5-year residency permit that I submitted at the same time I submitted the renewal for the 1-year permit. I am told by a lawyer that it can take year or more to get the 5-year permit. Though I have confirmed that in November (4 months after I submitted it) they started processing the application.


It beggars believe that these cannot be processed in a very short time. Probably another example of the lazy civil service here.

I note with glee from the Cyprus mail:

_He (Anastasiades) said it was imperative for the public sector to focus on increasing its productivity, while drastically reducing its costs. This does not necessarily mean the imposition of radical operation or pay cuts, he added.
Anastasiades announced that a series of bills will be submitted to parliament on the restructuring of the public service, to introduce meritocracy to the civil service._

Anastasiades: previous government passed the buck - Cyprus Mail

Pete


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

goto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im bulgarian with yellow slip. My husband is non Eu (we are married out of Cyprus). We applied for residence permit for him before 8 and a half months(18th of July 2012). Till now no one come to check us from immigration. He is working and has insurance number, me either. Depending from EU Directive we know he has to get his yellow slip not later than 6 months since we applied. We contacted with Solvit but again there working cypriot and nobody work or care about what is going on with people. I need an advice what we can do more to let them, give us my husband`s yellow slip?


A few things:

- They are not really necessarily supposed to "come and check" you, the law allows them to do so *only* in case they have a *reasonable* suspicion of a "marriage of convenience". The law is clear that under no circumstances such checks can be routine. To know your rights you really need to read this European Commission's guide: http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policies/citizenship/docs/guide_2004_38_ec_en.pdf An important point: your and your husband's rights do not depend on whatever papers immigration/migration department issues (or not) you with.

- SOLVIT works, but you should always communicate with them in writing! (via their website, see the "online complaint form" link here: SOLVIT handles problems with a cross-border element that are due to bad application of EU law by public authorities within the EU member states ) This way they wont be able to ignore you and will have to enforce the law. 8 months is outrageous. Do not let them get away with this. Write and complain to everybody concerned (see below).

- Inform the SOLVIT's head office about your negative experience with their Cypriot office. (the email address of their Brussels HQ can be found at the bottom of the following page: Information and Promotion ) Demand that they do something about it.

- Consider also writing to the European Commission: Application of EU law - European Commission

- The EU Ombudsman: The European Ombudsman

- Complain to all Bulgarian members of the EU Parliament. (their e-mail addresses can be found here: Search ), ask for their help.

- This also might be useful in dealing with SOLVIT: Immigrationboards.com :: View topic - Problems with SOLVIT? Lodge a complaint HERE!

- Get in touch with KISA (see KISA - Action for Equality Support and Antiracism in Cyprus - index ) to make sure they keep an eye on your situation, just in case if migration/immigration thugs will try to arrest, deport or otherwise harass your husband or you as described in their recent press-release (sorry for the font size, unfortunately that's how it is posted on Facebook page of Doros Polykaprou, Director of KISA ( https://www.facebook.com/doros.polykarpou )):


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> But I see in the thread that you already has got your yellow slip. I know its personal but *does it mean that he arrived later?*


That does not need to necessarily be the case as yellow slips for EU nationals are issued on the spot (immediately) while non-EU family members' ones arrive by post after months of waiting regardless of whether the couple applied together at the same time or one after another.


----------

